# Helius Fr Aufbau



## waschi82 (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leutz!

Hab heute ein Helius Fr in M bestellt. Bin 1,74 groß und 74 KG schwer. wird ein RS monarch und ne Lyrik 2 step bekommen.
juicy ultimate in weiß ist auch schon geordert....sram x9 und race face anbauteile sind schon auf lager....
nun sind nur noch die LR offen. es stehen hope oder DT zur wahl..mal sehen was es wird....mein händler sagt wir werden so um die 15,5 KG kommen..das wäre schonmal ordentich!

Jetzt hoffe ich das es nicht allzu lange dauert bis der rahmen kommt...

war übrigends bei reuber bike in DO und muss sagen: einfach TOP beratung!


----------



## zwops (14. Februar 2009)

was hast du denn für einen einsatzbereich für deinen rahmen vorgesehen? 
racing in brechten ist ja eher flach...
die frage nach dem einsatzbereich kam mir gerade in den sinn, weil ich bei meinen 1.90 und 86 kg und einsatzbereich freeride touren, bikepark zwischen größe l und xl schwanke. die beim l angegebenen 605 mm oberrohr finde ich eigentlich sehr sympathisch, allerdings gefällt mir das kurze steuerrohr nicht...das gibt wieder spacerturm...
gibts hier jemanden der auch vor der frage stand und sich in diesem zusammenhang für eine custom-verlängerung des steuerrohrs entschieden hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai.fan (14. Februar 2009)

Hi,
bin 1,93 und eine Beilänge von 91,5cm und fahre einen Rahmen von der Stange in grösse L !


----------



## zwops (14. Februar 2009)

hey das ist doch mal `ne super hilfe 
ich habe eine 92er schrittlänge, so dass wir quasi die gleichen maße haben. und du hast dein bike auch noch ähnlich meinen wünschen aufgebaut (z. b. 36 gabel) 
ok, dann scheint eine steuerrohrverlängerung nicht unbedingt erforderlich.
zur federung -hast du mal die variante vorne stahl und hinten stahl gehabt? ist das nicht sensibler bei dem rahmen?
ist deine stütze auf dem bild eigentlich komplett versenkt? was für eine gesamtlänge hat die stütze (versenkbarkeit von stützen im helius ist ja breit diskutiert worden)



nicolai.fan schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin 1,93 und eine Beilänge von 91,5cm und fahre einen Rahmen von der Stange in grösse L !


----------



## nicolai.fan (14. Februar 2009)

Hi,
habe auch schon einen DHX 5.0 probiert er ist sensibler aber dafür auch schwerer 

Stütze ist nicht komplett versenkt sie ist 400mm lang und bis zur Beschriftung P6 (rot) versenkbar !


----------



## waschi82 (14. Februar 2009)

zwops schrieb:


> was hast du denn für einen einsatzbereich für deinen rahmen vorgesehen?
> racing in brechten ist ja eher flach...
> die frage nach dem einsatzbereich kam mir gerade in den sinn, weil ich bei meinen 1.90 und 86 kg und einsatzbereich freeride touren, bikepark zwischen größe l und xl schwanke. die beim l angegebenen 605 mm oberrohr finde ich eigentlich sehr sympathisch, allerdings gefällt mir das kurze steuerrohr nicht...das gibt wieder spacerturm...
> gibts hier jemanden der auch vor der frage stand und sich in diesem zusammenhang für eine custom-verlängerung des steuerrohrs entschieden hat?


 
also ich dachte an nen mix aus Freeride und All-Mountain...wollte im Sommer dann auch mal richtung sauerland und in nen bike park. oder auf die edg in Deusen...
also ich denke mal das L die besser wahl wäre und dann einfach ein custom aufbau nach deinen wünschen...


----------



## zwops (14. Februar 2009)

hm,ok, sind 300 gramm, über die ich mir auch mal gedanken machen werde.
hast du das sitzrohr noch zusätzlich ausreiben lassen (ist ja wohl gegen aufpreis möglich) damit die stütze ´reinpasst?

@waschi: meine tendenz geht jetzt auch sehr deutlich zu größe l, vor allem wegen b-parktauglichkeit.
xl mit einem sehr kurzen vorbau wäre da wahrscheinlich nur eine schlechtere zweite wahl



nicolai.fan schrieb:


> Hi,
> hade auch schon einen DHX 5.0 probiert er ist sensibler aber dafür auch schwerer
> 
> Stütze ist nicht komplett versenkt sie ist 400mm lang und bis zur Beschriftung P6 (rot) versenkbar !


----------



## DJT (14. Februar 2009)

zwops schrieb:


> die frage nach dem einsatzbereich kam mir gerade in den sinn, weil ich bei meinen 1.90 und 86 kg und einsatzbereich freeride touren, bikepark zwischen größe l und xl schwanke. die beim l angegebenen 605 mm oberrohr finde ich eigentlich sehr sympathisch, allerdings gefällt mir das kurze steuerrohr nicht...das gibt wieder spacerturm...
> gibts hier jemanden der auch vor der frage stand und sich in diesem zusammenhang für eine custom-verlängerung des steuerrohrs entschieden hat?



Ich stand auch vor der Entscheidung (Helius AM) bei 1,91cm, 94 Schrittlänge und Affenarme (recht lang halt)  Konnte leider nur das XL probefahren.
Hab jetz (gottseidank) das L genommen. Der Steuersatz baut ja insges. auch noch recht hoch. Also bei mir passt's top!

Grüße
DJT


----------



## zwops (14. Februar 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Ich stand auch vor der Entscheidung (Helius AM) bei 1,91cm, 94 Schrittlänge und Affenarme (recht lang halt)  Konnte leider nur das XL probefahren.
> Hab jetz (gottseidank) das L genommen. Der Steuersatz baut ja insges. auch noch recht hoch. Also bei mir passt's top!
> 
> Grüße
> DJT



ist das auf deinen pics die sattelhöhe in fahrposition? wenn das bei dir so passt, müsste ich ja total blöd sein, wenn ich ein xl nehme 
übrigens ein sehr schönes bike...in bezug auf die farbe hat bei dir die homepage/ werbung von nicolai gewirkt, gell? 
was fährst du für eine vorbaulänge?
sagt mal, kann das eigentlich sein, dass überdurchschnittlich viele große jungs auf nicolais sitzen...wenn man andere hersteller galerien etc durchschaut fallen einem überwiegend kleine rahmen auf...
hier fühl ich mich zuhause...


----------



## DJT (14. Februar 2009)

Nee, ist nicht die Sattelhöhe in Fahrposition! Hab momentan aber leider keine Bilder in Fahrposition, sorry. 
Und die Werbung hat auch nicht gewirkt! (Auch nich der angebliche Messetrend mit dem hellblau (ich war nicht auf der Eurobike) 
Das AM aus der Werbung ist pastellblau, meins ist Lichtblau. 
Und Lichtblau weil: schwarz&bronze elox gefällt mir persönlich nicht so rasend, blau quasi meine Lieblingsfarbe ist, aber normales blau wäre ja zu "normal" gewesen und das Schlumpf(ine)blau ist bisschen was anderes 

Vorbau hab ich den Syntace VRO in S (55-105 mm)


----------



## Kunstflieger (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe vor ca. 2 Wochen ein Helius FR in L bestellt.
Ich bin 1,88 groß und ca. 110kg schwer.
Es wird eine Totem SoloAir verbaut und das ganze ist für Freeride Touren,
Bike Park, Hausrunde und Urlaub in der Bergen ( Saalbach, Ischgl )
Die Komponenten habe ich fast alle zusammen, ich warte nur noch auf der Rahmen und auf die Hammerschmidt 

Wenn alles da ist gibt es auch Bilder.

MfG Nici


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwops (14. Februar 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Nee, ist nicht die Sattelhöhe in Fahrposition! Hab momentan aber leider keine Bilder in Fahrposition, sorry.
> Und die Werbung hat auch nicht gewirkt! (Auch nich der angebliche Messetrend mit dem hellblau (ich war nicht auf der Eurobike)
> Das AM aus der Werbung ist pastellblau, meins ist Lichtblau.
> Und Lichtblau weil: schwarz&bronze elox gefällt mir persönlich nicht so rasend, blau quasi meine Lieblingsfarbe ist, aber normales blau wäre ja zu "normal" gewesen und das Schlumpf(ine)blau ist bisschen was anderes
> ...



@ djt: naja, du wirst ja keine race-sattelüberhöhung an deiner schönen schlumpfine fahren... ...aber ganz unten ist der sattel doch auch nicht oder?

@kunstflieger: yo, großer bruder...deine urlaubsreviere sind auch die meinigen  was erwartest du letztendlich für ein gesamtgewicht bei deinem aufbau?


----------



## Kunstflieger (14. Februar 2009)

Das mit dem Gesamtgewicht ist eine Gute Frage.
Fox DHX 5.0, Saint Schaltwerk, HS, Muddy Murry und Big Betty,
sind alles keine leichten Komponenten.
Ich denke 16,5 bis 17kg werden es.
Da ich selber sehr schwer bin ist das o.k. und Berg hoch ein gutes Training


----------



## zwops (14. Februar 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Das mit dem Gesamtgewicht ist eine Gute Frage.
> Fox DHX 5.0, Saint Schaltwerk, HS, Muddy Murry und Big Betty,
> sind alles keine leichten Komponenten.
> Ich denke 16,5 bis 17kg werden es.
> Da ich selber sehr schwer bin ist das o.k. und Berg hoch ein gutes Training



respekt...wenn du den bock den schattberg in saalbach hochwuchtest weißt du was du getan hast...

@alle: hat sich irgendjemand mal eine komplettliste der akzeptablen steuersätze gemacht - bin bei meiner suche noch nicht viel weiter als zu reset HDTI, acros ah07 und dem fettset gekommen. gibts noch mehr gute sätze mit 22 mm einpresstiefe?


----------



## Migra (15. Februar 2009)

Hi!

bei mir ohne Probleme im Einsatz:
Chris King Steelset

Einbauen und Vergessen.

Gruß,
Michael



zwops schrieb:


> respekt...wenn du den bock den schattberg in saalbach hochwuchtest weißt du was du getan hast...
> 
> @alle: hat sich irgendjemand mal eine komplettliste der akzeptablen steuersätze gemacht - bin bei meiner suche noch nicht viel weiter als zu reset HDTI, acros ah07 und dem fettset gekommen. gibts noch mehr gute sätze mit 22 mm einpresstiefe?


----------



## Testmaen (15. Februar 2009)

zwops schrieb:


> @alle: hat sich irgendjemand mal eine komplettliste der akzeptablen steuersätze gemacht - bin bei meiner suche noch nicht viel weiter als zu reset HDTI, acros ah07 und dem fettset gekommen. gibts noch mehr gute sätze mit 22 mm einpresstiefe?



Hi,

*hier* hat sich jemand mal die Mühe gemacht. Ist allerdings schon ein Weilchen her, so dass sich die Maße bei einzelnen Modellen mittlerweile geändert haben könnten.

Grüße


----------



## zwops (15. Februar 2009)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> *hier* hat sich jemand mal die Mühe gemacht. Ist allerdings schon ein Weilchen her, so dass sich die Maße bei einzelnen Modellen mittlerweile geändert haben könnten.
> 
> Grüße



 super, das ist eine top-hilfe! und wieder zwei stunden verbucht für internet-surfen und bauteile (steuersätze) anschauen ... meine freundin killt mich wenn ich nicht bald das bike zusammengestellt habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oettinger (15. Februar 2009)

@zwops

würd' dir auch eher zum 'L' raten, bin 191cm und 93kg und mit dem 'L' sehr zufrieden (allerdings 2007er Modell, glaub aber, die Geo hat sich nicht stark geändert, lediglich die Freigabe für Gabeln mit 565mm Einbauhöhe...), länger (XL) wär für mich eher schlechter....

Mit dem Reset habe ich übrigens sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich fahr' vorne und hinten Stahlfeder und bin in Bezug auf das Ansprechverhalten sehr zufrieden. Wenn allerdings Gewicht für dich ein Thema ist, dann kommst du zumindest an nem Luftdämpfer wohl nicht vorbei.

Gruß


----------



## der-gute (16. Februar 2009)

Moin

bin auch 196 cm groß und träume von einem Helius FR.
Hab ne Wildsau im Keller, die is aber kein Tourenrad ;-)

Würde das FR gerne mit Totem und vielleicht Hammerschmidt aufbauen.
Die totem is ja schon im Keller...

Kann man als fast zwei Meter Kerl denn ein L überhaupt gut als Freeride/Enduro-Tourer fahren?
geht das Ding überhaupt bergauf.
Scheint mir ein sehr kurzes Oberrohr zu werden...

;-)

Alex

Btw:
ich würde einen Chris King 1.5 verbauen wollen
mit der Möglichkeit über Devolution auch eine 1 1/8 Gabel zu fahren.

Hab ja ne Lyrik coil und ne Totem coil im Keller


----------



## waschi82 (16. Februar 2009)

da würd ich dann einfach mal bei nicolai anrufen und mich beraten lassen. klingt für mich nach Custom Aufbau. und das machen die Kollegen bei nicolai ja sehr gern!
sag einfach was du machen willst...das bike bauen die dir schon... ;-)


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. Februar 2009)

Wie oben schon erwähnt bin ich 1,88m klein.
Ich fahre zur Zeit noch ein Nicolai Virus M, das ist mir mitlerweile auch etwas kurz. 585mm Oberrohr und 60mm Vorbau.
Damals ging es aber darum Hauptsache wendig.
Zum Touren fahren kam ein 120mm Vorbau drauf.
Das geht bergauf deutlich besser.
Beim FR habe ich lange überlegt L oder XL ? 
Ich habe mich für L entschieden, das ist zumindest ein kleines Stückchen länger. Beim XL hat michdas lange Steuerohr und das dünn Sattelstützen Maß gestört.


----------



## zwops (16. Februar 2009)

bei mir wird`s wahrscheinlich ein syntace vro vorbau, der in der langen stellung bergauf das tourenfahren erleichtert. runter geht´s mit kürzerem vorbau dann einfacher 

hat eigentlich jemand sein bike (...muss ja kein helius sein) in schokobraun? würde mich mal interessieren wie das auf pics aussieht.


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Februar 2009)

wenn du einen vro-vorbau brauchst dann klick mal in meiner signatur...


----------



## zwops (16. Februar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wenn du einen vro-vorbau brauchst dann klick mal in meiner signatur...



 na, welch ein zufall. danke, aber im moment noch nicht. und bis ich das bike habe, kann sich noch ein wenig ändern (muss den rahmen erstmal diese woche bstellen ) aber wir haben den gleichen geschmack...alternativ kommt für mich auch ein superforce in frage...soweit es denn später passt


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Februar 2009)

ich hab auch zuerst mit dem vro rumgespielt. und steige jetzt auf superforce um.


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. Februar 2009)

Hier im Forum gibt es ein schokobraunes FR.
Waren vor einiger Zeit ein paar Pics drin.
Ich glaube Zeig was Du hast.


----------



## zwops (17. Februar 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Hier im Forum gibt es ein schokobraunes FR.
> Waren vor einiger Zeit ein paar Pics drin.
> Ich glaube Zeig was Du hast.



yo, danke, hab`s gefunden. und das lässt mich dann doch wieder von der farbe abstand nehmen.  so ist das halt, wenn man farben auf dem bildschirm (homepage) gut findet, dann aber ein entsprechendes foto vom produkt sieht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (17. Februar 2009)

koi-camo...


----------



## zwops (18. Februar 2009)

@ kroiterfee: hast`n schicken koi...ich werde mich farblich aber eher an säugetieren orientiern

mal ne andere frage:
ist es von vorteil bei einem nicolai-premium händler (local dealer) den rahmen zu ordern? werden die bevorzugt aus lübbrechtsen beliefert (kürzere Lieferzeit)?
müsste dann nämlich meinem eigentlichen haus-und hof-shop untreu werden...
geht auch eine mögliche reklamation (...gibt`s das bei nicolai?) service etc schneller?


----------



## BOSTAD (18. Februar 2009)

Das hat damit nix zu tun. Lieferzeit bleibt Lieferzeit. Egal, ob du megapowerseller bist oder nur der kleine Bikeladen "um die Ecke" bist.
Eine Steigerung von Nicolai-Service gibt es nicht, auch egal bei wem du kaufst. 

Will keinen Misst erzählen, aber Premium wirst du glaube ich nur, wenn du ein Testcenter bist !? Es gab hier auch mal einen Thread dazu, der ist aber wieder gelöscht.


----------



## zwops (18. Februar 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Das hat damit nix zu tun. Lieferzeit bleibt Lieferzeit. Egal, ob du megapowerseller bist oder nur der kleine Bikeladen "um die Ecke" bist.
> Eine Steigerung von Nicolai-Service gibt es nicht, auch egal bei wem du kaufst.
> 
> Will keinen Misst erzählen, aber Premium wirst du glaube ich nur, wenn du ein Testcenter bist !? Es gab hier auch mal einen Thread dazu, der ist aber wieder gelöscht.



hm, ich hatte mir das fast so vorgestellt, dass bei den eingehenden bestellungen zuerst die klassischen nicolai-händler selektiert und beim rahmenbau priorisiert werden und der rest wird etwas nach hinten geschoben.
ok, mit dem ausdruck "premium-händler" habe ich auch ein wenig "überformuliert". ist einfach der örtliche nicolai-händler. mein stamm-bikeshop hat andere produkte, würde mir aber auch das helius fr ordern. da es sich bei mir um einen datumbezogenen aufbau handelt (...hab keinen bock am geburtstag ohne freerider dazustehen ) werde ich morgen wohl mal nicolai direkt kontaktieren. (habe von den zwei shops nämlich unterschiedliche aussagen zur lieferzeit...die beim "nicht-nicolai-händler" wäre länger)


----------



## waschi82 (18. Februar 2009)

also der händler bei dem ich bestellt hab ist "premium" händler...der vorteil ist hier auch ein entsprechender Lagerbestand auf welchen er zugreifen kann und halt eben einfach das know how bei der beratung.
hier zum beispiel das die jungs bei nicolai nicht mehr so gerne bronze eloxieren wegen flecken und so. das wissen andere händler, welche normal ordern meist nicht.


----------



## zwops (18. Februar 2009)

waschi82 schrieb:


> also der händler bei dem ich bestellt hab ist "premium" händler...der vorteil ist hier auch ein entsprechender Lagerbestand auf welchen er zugreifen kann und halt eben einfach das know how bei der beratung.
> hier zum beispiel das die jungs bei nicolai nicht mehr so gerne bronze eloxieren wegen flecken und so. das wissen andere händler, welche normal ordern meist nicht.



was meinst du mit "zugriff auf lagerbestand"? dass bei nicolai ein lager an besonders gängigen rahmen (z.b. schwarz eloxiert gr. m) besteht, aus dem die "premium-händler" besonders schnell beliefert werden können?


----------



## waschi82 (18. Februar 2009)

ja da gibt es einerseits beim örtlichen Händler ein Lager und eines bei nicolai.
dadurch können dann lieferzeiten verkürzt werden...wie gesagt meines kommt innerhalb von 2 wochen. dann kommt noch der aufbau beim händler...der wird dann noch individuell besprochen und eine woche dauern...muss ja immer erst mein ok geben..


----------



## zwops (18. Februar 2009)

trörörö...jetzt habe ich es auch gesehen. steht auf der händler seite erläutert..."dank größerer vororder bei den meisten modellen kürzere lieferzeiten"
@waschi  boah...ich bin so neidisch. will auch so schnell `n schönes helius haben...und wenn der rahmen erstmal statt fernseher ins wohnzimmer kommt..


----------



## waschi82 (18. Februar 2009)

Hab ich auch schon versucht. meine bessere hälfte hat dies aber klar verneint..also ab in kalten kalten keller...(den mit fliesen und teppich...!) ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (19. Februar 2009)

Grundsaetzlich wuesst ich nicht, dass Haendler schneller beliefert werden, das laeuft dann meist anders: Haendler bestellt z.B. 2 Heliusse, fuer seinen eigenen Bestand, als Testbike, fuer's Schaufenster, was auch immer... die werden aber dann noch nicht endgueltig spezifiziert, Groesse, Farbe, ist ja erstmal egal fuer den Platz auf der Warteliste. Wenn dann kurz vor der Fertigung der Kunde kommt, ein  Helius bestellen will... dann kann der Haendler ihm natuerlich diesen Listenplatz geben, das Bike dementsprechend spezifizieren und voila, der Kunde bekommt ziemlich schnell sein Wunschbike. Der Haendler ordert dann eben sein Bestandsbike neu...

So macht es zumindestens mein Haendler... wobei ich auf mein Helius damals trotzdem unverschaemt lange gewartet habe *g*


----------



## BOSTAD (19. Februar 2009)

Für mein AM, was auch extra gebaut wird , sind 6 Wochen Wartezeit fällig. HEUL
Jetzt sinds aber nur noch 3,5679 Wochen ... olé
Weiss nicht genau wie das Läuft, aber ich glaube Nicolai baut mal 10 FR dann 10 AM´s dann 10 Ufo´s . Wäre ja von den Kosten nicht tragbar, wenn die jedes einzelnd bauen.


----------



## sluette (19. Februar 2009)

also meins kam eine woche früher als erwartet. waren dann nur 4 anstatt 5 wochen...


----------



## BOSTAD (19. Februar 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> also meins kam eine woche früher als erwartet. waren dann nur 4 anstatt 5 wochen...



Haben sie dir auch eine Produktionswoche genannt, oder hattest du eine worst case Lieferzeit von deinem Händler?
Sicher ist bei mir nur, dass die Helius AM in KW 9-10 produziert werden. Dann kommt noch der Postweg und Aufbauzeit drauf. Worst Case 2 Wochen obbedruff --> KW12


----------



## sluette (19. Februar 2009)

keine ahnung, ich habe bei meinem dealer am 06.01 (KW02) geordert. geplant war ein lieferung in KW 07. gekommen ist es allerdings schon Dienstags in KW06. ob's worst case, normal oder sonstwas war - keine ahnung. weiss nur das die  blöden adapter von hope für 12mm steckachse diese woche gekommen sind und ich die karre am we endlich fahren kann ...


----------



## BOSTAD (19. Februar 2009)

olé, wünsche dir viel Spass und gutes Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwops (19. Februar 2009)

so, es ist vollbracht.
habe mein helius fr geordert. wird´n black panther (wie gesagt ein säugetier...greetings an den koi von kroiterfee ) jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass der lieferzeitpunkt ungefähr hinkommt.
zum thema lieferzeit nochmal: ist für alle händler von grund auf gleich (kannst auch privat ohne zeiteinbuße ordern). vor allem gibt´s erst recht keine unterschiede, wenn man sonderwünsche hat die schweißarbeiten betreffen - dann geht´s wohl für jeden kunden ganz einfach beim rohling los.
gelobt sei orwell..."all animals are equal" 

ich mach mir jetzt auf jeden fall mal kerben pro vergangenen tag wartezeit in meinen wohnzimmertisch...  i`m in love


----------



## BOSTAD (19. Februar 2009)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Kunstflieger (20. Februar 2009)

In welcher KW soll es denn kommen ?


----------



## zwops (20. Februar 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> In welcher KW soll es denn kommen ?



auslieferung vorauss. 14. kw. 
wenn`s klappt wäre das mal das geilste geburtstagsgeschenk, dass die jungs von nicolai mir machen könnten


----------



## waschi82 (20. Februar 2009)

So meins ist heute gekommen..also der rahmen.
Ende nächster Woche kann ich es abholen. 
Hatte am 03.02. bestellt.
Hoffentlich wirds Wetter jetzt besser...


----------



## guru39 (20. Februar 2009)

Die Prognosen sehen schlecht aus, der Winter bleibt, auch den Sommer über


----------



## waschi82 (20. Februar 2009)

ok dann brauche ich bessere Kleidung....


----------



## Kunstflieger (21. Februar 2009)

Meins soll in der 10.KW kommen, habe ich KW 5 o. 6 bestellt.

Das Wetter ist egal wichtig ist das das Lustobjekt erst mal hier steht


----------



## zwops (21. Februar 2009)

waschi82 schrieb:


> So meins ist heute gekommen..also der rahmen.
> Ende nächster Woche kann ich es abholen.
> Hatte am 03.02. bestellt.
> Hoffentlich wirds Wetter jetzt besser...



 neid, neid, neid, neid .... das nenne ich mal schnelle lieferung (keine sonderwünsche am bike?)
ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass dir das wetter plötzlich scheiß egal ist, wenn du erstmal den fertigigen bock siehst....dann willst du bestimmt einfach nur drauf und raus....


----------



## waschi82 (17. März 2009)

soo gestern hab ich das bike jetzt endlich abgeholt. leider kann ich noch nicht fahren weil ich derzeit am renovieren bin..bis ende nächster woche.
juckt aber dich ganz schön in den beinen....grrrr..rrr..rrr..rrr
-- Bilder folgen noch....--


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (17. März 2009)

Ich habe ne Woche vor dir bestellt (28.01.)und habe mein AM immernoch nicht... MISERABEL Nicolai!!!
Freue mich aber für waschi!!


----------



## waschi82 (17. März 2009)

Thx a lot !!!!


----------



## guru39 (17. März 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ich habe ne Woche vor dir bestellt (28.01.)und habe mein AM immernoch nicht... MISERABEL Nicolai!!!



Ich würde erstmal bei deinem Händler nachfragen


----------



## BOSTAD (17. März 2009)

Habe ich.. ab dem 19.03. soll es kommen! 6 Wochen Wartezeit...wie angekündigt.. aber das Waschi sein Fr. vorher bekommt verstehe ich einfach nicht!


----------



## guru39 (17. März 2009)

Wenn ich dein Händler wär, würde ich jetzt so machen


----------



## sluette (18. März 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Habe ich.. ab dem 19.03. soll es kommen! 6 Wochen Wartezeit...wie angekündigt.. aber das Waschi sein Fr. vorher bekommt verstehe ich einfach nicht!



hat wohl eher damit zutun wie die produktionsfenster bei nicolai geplant sind. wenn das fr früher drann ist als das am ist die kürzere wartezeit verständlich.


----------



## some.body (18. März 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Habe ich.. ab dem 19.03. soll es kommen! 6 Wochen Wartezeit...wie angekündigt.. aber das Waschi sein Fr. vorher bekommt verstehe ich einfach nicht!


Mein AM soll am 20.3. fertig sein, bis es dann endlich hier ist wird's vermutlich KW 13. Und jetzt ist auch noch so schoenes Wetter 
Hatte am 17.2. bestellt, sind also ca. 5 Wochen Wartezeit. Die FR Produktion war wohl einfach ein zwei Wochen frueher dran.


----------



## Schraubereddie (23. Juli 2010)

Nur die Frage jetzt ALU oder STahl 

Mensch kann das denn mal keiner plausibel beantworten.

150er Gabel im Helius-.


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. Juli 2010)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Nur die Frage jetzt ALU oder STahl
> 
> Mensch kann das denn mal keiner plausibel beantworten.
> 
> 150er Gabel im Helius-.



Um so präziser die Frage desto genauer die Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (23. Juli 2010)

Also mein Gedanke....

Acros z.B. baut gar keine Edelstahl Steuersätze-.

Nur Edelstahl Kugellager werden verbaut.

Nun ergibt sich bei mir sogleich der Gedanke.

Edestahl rollt unter Druck auf Alu ?

Das kann doch nicht gut sein....

Der Gabelschaft ist ja auch aus Stahl.

Eine andere Frage ist natürlich, ein ALU Steuersatz könnte dämpfend wirken auf das Steuerrohr, Stahl Steuersatzschalen geben die Energie brutal weiter....

Das Steuerrohr könnte reissen.


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. Juli 2010)

Mach dir nicht so viele Gedanken.
Die Lager sind nicht aus Alu. 
Schau das der Steuersatz genug Einpresstiefe hat und gut.
Ich habe nur King u. Reset verbaut und es kommt nichts anderes ins Haus


----------

